# Elle Casey's MASSIVE indie giveaway. WRAP-UP EMAIL COMING...



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

ETA: THE ENTRIES ARE NOW CLOSED. 
HERE IS THE INFORMATION FOR SHARING WITH READERS:

Link to put on Facebook/Tweet/etc.: http://bit.ly/1499km3
Contest goes from May 10-May 15, 11:59pm EST
----

It's that time of year again ... time for a massive indie book giveaway! My last one had over *90 titles* and hundreds of books given away with over *2,550 entries*!! Every single author had entries and winners for their books.

I like to help my readers find new indie authors they might love, so I organize this big giveaway of books from time to time. I've done two of these before with great success. Every author who participates promotes the contest, thereby bringing their readers to all the other authors' books. It's a huge cross-promotion event, and the best news is it's super easy to participate and will only take a few minutes of your time to find a bunch of new readers who all agree to read and review when they sign up to win.

The link below will bring you to the form you fill out to put your book(s) in the promotion. But before you click, some basics FAQs:

1. If you want to put a perma-free book on there you can, but you must also give away the 2nd book in the series, the same # of books. 10 perma frees = 10 second books in the series.
2. Maximum of 10 free books of each title. There is no minimum, but I suggest you use this as an opportunity to gather a bunch of new readers. Max out if you can.
3. You can put as many of your titles on there as you want.
4. If you want to give away paperbacks, you should enter them as separate entries from your ebooks of the same title.
5. You agree when you sign up to help promote the giveaway on social media sites (Facebook, Twitter, etc.)
6. This promotion is limited to Young Adult and New Adult books in any genre.

http://bit.ly/18V5VYO

*If you decide to participate, please bump this thread so others will see it. * Thank you very much! I hope to see you on the list!

Drop a comment here on the thread if you have questions.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay! I can't wait to participate again.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Done! Submitted my perma-free and book 2. Thanks Elle.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great, girls.  Thanks!!  Happy to have you on board.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome! I'm signing up right now!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

I signed up!!! Great idea!


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes! Sounds great. I'm participating. Thank you!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder if my books count as YA/NA?  They're historical fiction, but the main characters in each one start around the age of 14 and age through 17 in one book and 21 in the other.  What do you think?  Counts, or doesn't count?


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I did this last year and it was a good lot of fun.

Entered!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I am in!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed up!

Thanks, Elle!


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like a great opportunity. I submitted both of my books.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now that I'm signed up, what link do we put in our promotional mentions for people to follow?


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in, Elle. Thanks!


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the giveaway and Bumping up


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

_Sweeeeet._

In.

Bumped.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in. Submitted twice--once for the permafree, and once for the sequel. So for promotion Elle, should we just direct people to your website?


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Have a new release that I just entered.


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in! Signing up now!!


----------



## Rachel Hanna (May 7, 2012)

I signed up! Looking forward to it!

Rachel


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Just signed up! Great idea


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Just signed up!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

I am about to sign up, my main character is a kid orc and its only his POV in first person. I think I qualify, though there is violence and stuff in the book, nothing in graphic detail though. 

What classifies as young adult and new adult and what does not? I don't think my book is any worse than Harry Potter for violence, and there is no sex.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

Signing up! 

Can you let us know when this is supposed to be starting and what link we're supposed to promote? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll sign up as soon as I get to a regulat computer  What are the dates?


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Just joined! Looking forward to this


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

ElHawk said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if my books count as YA/NA? They're historical fiction, but the main characters in each one start around the age of 14 and age through 17 in one book and 21 in the other. What do you think? Counts, or doesn't count?


The count! Sign up.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacWillard said:


> Now that I'm signed up, what link do we put in our promotional mentions for people to follow?


Once I have the authors on board I'll send all the info out in a mass email.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Joseph Turkot said:


> I'm in. Submitted twice--once for the permafree, and once for the sequel. So for promotion Elle, should we just direct people to your website?


I'll send you links in an email soon.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shane Murray said:


> I am about to sign up, my main character is a kid orc and its only his POV in first person. I think I qualify, though there is violence and stuff in the book, nothing in graphic detail though.
> 
> What classifies as young adult and new adult and what does not? I don't think my book is any worse than Harry Potter for violence, and there is no sex.
> 
> Thoughts?


Include it. To deal with this issue I personally put a content warning on the product blurb. That way any parents who would want to screen that out can. And anyone offended by that stuff can avoid. Usually works like a charm for me (with the occasional butt dart who ignores the content warning and then complains about the content. ha ha).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> I'll sign up as soon as I get to a regulat computer  What are the dates?


We'll probably do signups for winners between May 10-15. Author signups until May 10.

Everyone, please spread the word about the giveaway to your indie author friends. This works best when there are lots of authors involved.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Wait, how does this work?  We have to make the second book free if the first is permafree, but we can only give away ten copies?  I am thoroughly confused.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Wait, how does this work? We have to make the second book free if the first is permafree, but we can only give away ten copies? I am thoroughly confused.


No. No, no, no. 

IF you have a permafree book (that's already permafree) and you want to include that in the giveaway, then you also must include the second book in the series. I want readers to actually be getting a free book as a "deal" rather than a free book that's already free.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Wait, how does this work? We have to make the second book free if the first is permafree, but we can only give away ten copies? I am thoroughly confused.


Sorry, not sure I understood the question the first time. Let me take a second crack...

Each author is limited to giving away 10 books of each title. So if you put the permafree book on there, you can give 10 of those away during the giveaway (although probably several readers will download it free outside of the giveaway if they bother to see it's free). And then you give 10 of the second book away free too. I want the readers to get a "deal" during the giveaway, and the only way they get that is if they get something normally priced at non-free for free.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Maybe it would be clearer if you explained the logistics.  By "give away," do you mean drop the price for a promotion, or contact the readers individually via email?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

And how does the cross-promotional thing come in?  Exactly how does this work?

Also, what is the audience?  If it's YA/NA, I assume it's going to skew closer to readers of contemporary romance who probably aren't all that interested in science fiction.  Is this correct?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I just signed up 3 of my books. I just remembered that of the 3 or 4 books that I won last time I've read only 1. Maybe I should push the other ones up on my TRB pile...



Joe Vasicek said:


> And how does the cross-promotional thing come in? Exactly how does this work?
> 
> Also, what is the audience? If it's YA/NA, I assume it's going to skew closer to readers of contemporary romance who probably aren't all that interested in science fiction. Is this correct?


I don't do Science Fiction but my fantasy short stories got 10+ people in the draw last time.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Maybe it would be clearer if you explained the logistics. By "give away," do you mean drop the price for a promotion, or contact the readers individually via email?


"Give away" means to give your book away. Like for free. Price drop is not giving anything away. Right? Or maybe I'm misunderstanding. Here's the process in a nutshell:

1. Authors sign up on one list (click the link and see the info I gather).
2. Readers sign up on another list, choosing which book or books they want to win. They include their email addresses.
3. When the contest is closed, I randomize winners for each author and send the winning email addresses to the authors.
4. Authors send out the winning books to the winners via email (or mail if giving paperbacks).



Joe Vasicek said:


> And how does the cross-promotional thing come in? Exactly how does this work?
> 
> Also, what is the audience? If it's YA/NA, I assume it's going to skew closer to readers of contemporary romance who probably aren't all that interested in science fiction. Is this correct?


Audience is readers of YA and NA books. That includes all the genres I've put on the sign-up form. I write and sell YA Science Fiction, so this is included. So, no, your assumption is not correct.

The way the cross promotional thing works is that you advertise the giveaway to all of your readers, they go to the sign-up list and see all the other books there (with yours) and sign up to win some. If they win, they get introduced to new authors and their books. I also include links to the books on Amazon so readers can check them out before signing up, and I ask them to check the books out first before entering to win, so they are reasonably certain they'll like to read it and review when done. Many who don't win the books they wanted, will go to Amazon and buy them after the promo is over, just because they looked so interesting.

I hope that clears things up for you (and anyone who might have been shy about asking)!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, and just to add:

How the group promotion part works:  I will send all the authors a link to the sign up form for readers and they will publish the link on Facebook, Twitter, blogs, forums, to book bloggers they're friendly with ... anywhere readers might hang out.  Authors should also ask their readers to re-tweet, share on Facebook, whatever they can to spread the word to other readers.  It's very simple and easy to do on your end.  Just post the link somewhere once each day to make sure everyone sees it.  I shouldn't take you more than 5 minutes for the entire promotion.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wanted to give you guys a peek at the reader sign-up form. You'll have access to all the information I gather (save the email addresses for anyone but your winners), and I'll send you updates once per day showing how many people have signed up for your titles. As you can see, I've included a critical piece of marketing info. I'm super psyched about this addition. Readers are asked to tell us why they chose the specific book they're entering to win. Now we can find out from this group of readers what attracted them to our specific book when viewed in a sea of others. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12VxuCaNjHHEUUhZrKnO5VZ8tUoK1Kw7KIqD5ORL3k/viewform


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Signed up 3 books. Thanks, Elle!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I took part last time (and am doing so again), I gained a new fan who went and read/bought both short stories I have out plus bought the book she got for free from smashwords and left wonderful reviews for all titles, I'd call that a win


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Just signed up. Thanks for the opportunity, Elle!


----------



## Just Another Writer (Mar 14, 2013)

Just signed up. Sounds great


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for doing this. Signed up. Last year was great. I got new readers and a bunch of reviews. This year's sign up site is very easy to use.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Elle,

You mentioned giving away the first book in the series, and if it's perma free then to offer book 2 in the giveaway as well. What about putting up the prequel to give away since the first book in the series is perma free? Will that work?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Signed up. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in Elle - thanks!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

P.T. Michelle said:


> Hey Elle,
> 
> You mentioned giving away the first book in the series, and if it's perma free then to offer book 2 in the giveaway as well. What about putting up the prequel to give away since the first book in the series is perma free? Will that work?


Yup, that works too. Just so they get something free that isn't normally free.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for this! Signed up first thing this morning.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, I've got a question on the perma-free first book.  We need to sign up both books for the contest, or is it just a given that anything perma-free must have the second book given out, too?


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Not missing this one!!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds great! For when is it scheduled??


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks. Book submitted!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, Elle! I'm really excited to be a part of this. What a neat idea! I submitted my latest release and am toying with the idea of also including another one...or maybe all of my chick lit titles.   Too much, maybe?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I've submitted mine.    

I'm glad that there's a checkbox for shorter works.  I wouldn't want people to think they were getting a novel and be disappointed!  Great idea.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for organizing another giveaway, Elle! I submitted my two YA novels.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I signed up Spiderwork and Firebird (the first book, Space Junque, is permafree, but I left it out)

I believe they both qualify for fantasy NA - but not YA because there are a few sex scenes, especially in Firebird. But the main character of Spidey is 18 and the main character of Firey goes from 13 to 24. It's kind of epic that way. 

I'm excited!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> "Give away" means to give your book away.


I take it you were a member of the tautology club in college?  JK, I think I understand it now.

Just signed up two books, but one of them is permafree and the first in a series. Should I sign up the second one separately, or just assume that this means the second one is signed up as well?

Thanks for organizing this!

Joe


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacWillard said:


> Oh, I've got a question on the perma-free first book. We need to sign up both books for the contest, or is it just a given that anything perma-free must have the second book given out, too?


If you have Book 1 as permafree, you must either:

1. Also give Book 2 away free, or
2. Give a prequel away free

So basically, something in the same series.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> If you have Book 1 as permafree, you must either:
> 
> 1. Also give Book 2 away free, or
> 2. Give a prequel away free
> ...


Looking back at my question, I realize how poor it was. I was wondering if we needed to fill out the entry form twice, one for the perma-free and the other for the second (not free) book in the series.


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

IN!
Thanks


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> I take it you were a member of the tautology club in college?  JK, I think I understand it now.
> 
> Just signed up two books, but one of them is permafree and the first in a series. Should I sign up the second one separately, or just assume that this means the second one is signed up as well?
> 
> ...


Joe, I'm not ashamed to say I had to look that word up. I think you were part of the smartypants club in college. 

No, nothing is signed up automatically. You need to sign up all the books you want to be included, and since you've included a perma-free book, you must now go in and submit your Book 2 (or a prequel of you have one of those). Something in the same series of books. We want our readers to be getting a sweet deal in this giveaway, and giving away something that is already free ain't no deal.


LKRigel said:


> I signed up Spiderwork and Firebird (the first book, Space Junque, is permafree, but I left it out)
> 
> I believe they both qualify for fantasy NA - but not YA because there are a few sex scenes, especially in Firebird. But the main character of Spidey is 18 and the main character of Firey goes from 13 to 24. It's kind of epic that way.
> 
> I'm excited!


You are golden. Thanks!



Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks, Elle! I'm really excited to be a part of this. What a neat idea! I submitted my latest release and am toying with the idea of also including another one...or maybe all of my chick lit titles.  Too much, maybe?


You do what you want. I do these about once a quarter, so you can do the whole load now or wait and see for the next one. I leave it up to you. What I don't want you to do is give a whole series away to the same person. Then there's no motivation for them to buy your books! We give readers a taste of our work, and if they like it, they come back for more and invest a little money.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

I just signed up for my new book. Thanks!!!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Just signed up! Thanks for helping fellow indie authors!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Joe, I'm not ashamed to say I had to look that word up. I think you were part of the smartypants club in college.
> 
> No, nothing is signed up automatically. You need to sign up all the books you want to be included, and since you've included a perma-free book, you must now go in and submit your Book 2 (or a prequel of you have one of those). Something in the same series of books. We want our readers to be getting a sweet deal in this giveaway, and giving away something that is already free ain't no deal.


The first rule of the tautology club is the first rule of the tautology club.

Though if we are signing up books 1 and 2 separately, isn't there a fairly good chance that the people who win book 1 won't be the people who won book 2? How exactly do you want us to link the two books?


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Elle, I signed up with my New Adult book. It's 17+, so if it's too racy and you need to drop me, that's okay.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> You do what you want. I do these about once a quarter, so you can do the whole load now or wait and see for the next one. I leave it up to you. What I don't want you to do is give a whole series away to the same person. Then there's no motivation for them to buy your books! We give readers a taste of our work, and if they like it, they come back for more and invest a little money.


Thanks for the response. I think I'll stick with the latest release for now, and maybe add in one more. Though a series, they can all stand alone so maybe (fingers crossed!) if someone enjoys my latest read, they'll want to pick up some more.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks for the response. I think I'll stick with the latest release for now, and maybe add in one more. Though a series, they can all stand alone so maybe (fingers crossed!) if someone enjoys my latest read, they'll want to pick up some more.





Joe Vasicek said:


> The first rule of the tautology club is the first rule of the tautology club.
> 
> Though if we are signing up books 1 and 2 separately, isn't there a fairly good chance that the people who win book 1 won't be the people who won book 2? How exactly do you want us to link the two books?


Don't worry, they will sign up for them both. And if they win only 1, then they haven't lost per se. And if they get #2, they can go get the free download of 1. You can tell them to do that when you send them the email.

And if you want everyone who wins a book 1 to get a book 2, we can arrange that between us. 

See how easy I am to work with?



MacWillard said:


> Looking back at my question, I realize how poor it was. I was wondering if we needed to fill out the entry form twice, one for the perma-free and the other for the second (not free) book in the series.


Yes. You must fill one out for every book, regardelss.



Chrystalla said:


> Sounds great! For when is it scheduled??


Author sign ups until May 10, giveaway signups from May 10-15.



Dalya said:


> Elle, I signed up with my New Adult book. It's 17+, so if it's too racy and you need to drop me, that's okay.


You are good!! Put some of your other Dalya Moon stuff in there too if you want!



Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks for the response. I think I'll stick with the latest release for now, and maybe add in one more. Though a series, they can all stand alone so maybe (fingers crossed!) if someone enjoys my latest read, they'll want to pick up some more.


That happens often. Several of my readers have told me they became addicted to the authors they won books from and bought their other stuff. I have to believe that happened to other readers too and not just mine!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> That happens often. Several of my readers have told me they became addicted to the authors they won books from and bought their other stuff. I have to believe that happened to other readers too and not just mine!


Oh goodie! Well I'm going to add in two of my books then since maybe it'll be obvious in the giveaway that they're part of a collection. Then the reader (who will naturally fall head-over-heels in love with my work) will be pleasantly surprised that there are 2 more in the collection awaiting them on Amazon for a bit of spare change.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Joe Vasicek said:


> The first rule of the tautology club is the first rule of the tautology club.


Wait ... shouldn't it be: The first rule of Tautology Club is the last rule of Tautology Club?

Elle, I forgot to say: Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

entered! so easy


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Just signed up. Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy to be a part of it, Elle!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Just signed up!


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

I would love to be a part of this. My books are historical romances, however. My characters are in their late teens and early twenties. Would that squeak by as NA? (stretching here)


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth (May 14, 2010)

Thank you, Elle.  I signed up 2 of my standalones.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

otterific said:


> I would love to be a part of this. My books are historical romances, however. My characters are in their late teens and early twenties. Would that squeak by as NA? (stretching here)


Yep! Sign up!


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for this opportunity.  I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

JCPhelps said:


> Thank you so much for this opportunity. I'm really looking forward to this.


You're welcome. Remember to share with your indie author friends!

We have 140 titles already, so that makes over 1,100 books to give away!! And believe me, we'll give them all away too. I'll bet we end up with more than 3,000 entries this time.

Authors have until May 10 to get their titles listed. After that I have to shut it off so I don't have to keep adding late entries.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

This is really good for me as launching book 2 in The Flirting Series at the end of the month so hopefully it will work as a bit of free promotion, thanks Elle! x


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

signed up! thanks


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just entered.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> We have 140 titles already, so that makes over 1,100 books to give away!! And believe me, we'll give them all away too. I'll bet we end up with more than 3,000 entries this time.


How exciting! Can I assume that, as with the last giveaway, we're also allowed to enter to win? Because it sounds like there will be lots of awesome books up for grabs!


----------



## authoryallen (May 4, 2012)

thanks for offering this!!!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

hs said:


> How exciting! Can I assume that, as with the last giveaway, we're also allowed to enter to win? Because it sounds like there will be lots of awesome books up for grabs!


You can, but personally I don't. I just pay for other indie books since I can't take anyone out for coffee like I'd rather.  That's the one drawback to being in France. lol


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Signed up. Thanks for organizing such fun events!


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

Just signed up! Thanks for this!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay! Signed up for two books this time


----------



## ekedstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

Signed up! What an amazing opportunity. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Just signed up with two books this time! Thanks for organizing this, Elle!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome -- I entered!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shana Norris said:


> Just signed up with two books this time! Thanks for organizing this, Elle!


You guys are all welcome. Thanks for participating!


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Fist bump for Elle.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome news, y'all!!  HM Ward is in on the giveaway too with her runaway best seller DAMAGED.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Participating. Excited to give this a try!!!

Thanks for organizing, Elle.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Awesome news, y'all!! HM Ward is in on the giveaway too with her runaway best seller DAMAGED.


Handy for promotion when there's a NY bestseller among the giveaway books.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Handy for promotion when there's a NY bestseller among the giveaway books.


You can say that again.

Just making one last call here. LAST CALL FOR AUTHOR SUBMISSIONS! I'm closing out the entries tomorrow my time (which is about 2am on the East coast).


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Submitted, as well. You MAY get a double submission. If you do, I apologize. My internet decided to drop off just as I hit the submit button. Thank you very much for taking time to do this again. Your awesomeness has been duly noted!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I already submitted, but just wanted to pop in here and say how excited I am to be doing this for the second year in a row. It's a bookapalooza! Three cheers to Elle for organizing all this!


----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

I'll play too


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have anything suitable, but if you will tell me when and where, I'll be happy to Tweet and Facebook the event.  Sounds like it will be a good one!


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Entered


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

A little bump here.   Added a 2nd book just now. Can't wait for this big giveaway and very excited about having NY Bestseller HM Ward onboard. Should be a blast! Thanks again, Elle!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, authors. We are ready to rock. Here are the details, which you should start promoting now and often:

Link to put on Facebook/Tweet/etc.: http://bit.ly/1499km3
Contest goes from May 10-May 15, 11:59pm EST

Thanks for helping your fellow indies!! You will receive an email from me welcoming you with details, and once daily a report showing entries per book. If you did NOT get the welcome email from me already, please check your spam file and then if you don't see it, contact me. It means it bounced back (I have a couple already).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

DDark said:


> Ellen, Would it be too much extra work next time to request a small copy of the cover and you can make a collage of some kind? Readers are so attracted by covers, and if they can't go on the spreadsheet, maybe just a block at the top or bottom of the list. I know organizing this is work enough, so you can totally disregard me if it's too much. I remember I did one the last time when I put it on my blog and it visually pulls people in.
> 
> I've put the link up on my FB page, good luck to all the authors participating in finding new readers; I happen to have fans who are outspoken indie readers, and I'm constantly nurturing that.
> 
> One thing i did was create this last year, and before I knew it, it ended up all over FB and the Internet. That was such a cool thing to see.


It's a fabulous idea. Really, I love collages of book covers. The only problem with this one (and future ones) is that we have 190 titles, and each time I do this, I get significantly more. That would be a HUGE collage. Any ideas on how to handle that part of it? I could have interested authors upload to a dropbox...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

DDark said:


> Ha, this is true. 190 is a lot. Took me a while on the last one to go to everyone's site and grab those images. Something to think about if you ever run a small contest. Or maybe just choose random authors, a couple from each genre, just to provide examples or a header. Sometimes I see those massive FB giveaways and they post an advert with just a few covers to draw readers to the article. Now that I'm going into writing FT, I may be able to help with the next contest you run.


Awesome.
If you want to grab a few covers from the list on my website and make a banner or button, feel free! I know everyone will use it. It brings more attention to the contest for sure. I'm just not good at that stuff. My graphics scare people away.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just paid $50 to promote the post on my Facebook.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Another graphic anyone can use if they want:


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

If it didn't matter that the covers didn't link to the books, it wouldn't be too hard...

Something like this could work (if your site is run on Wordpress or something similar, Elle?)-
1. Each author uploads their cover art to a dropbox or google drive folder. Images would have to be a set size, and well titled (e.g. BookTitle_AuthorName.jpg)
2. Elle grabs that whole folder and uploads the media into her wordpress blog, and with just a couple of clicks, instant gallery. When you upload a bunch of images at once with Wordpress anyway, it has them all ticked and ready to hit that "Create Gallery" button and insert it into the post, easy peasy.

So each artist would do the work setting up and uploading their cover image, and it would be pretty easy at Elle's end, yeah?

ETA: There are also things like this- http://www.shapecollage.com/ which I haven't tried, just found on a quick search, but could make some nice graphics of the whole lot IF we got everyone to first upload to a shared folder...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Posted.  And I used the violin pic for the thumbnail on my Facebook page.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> If it didn't matter that the covers didn't link to the books, it wouldn't be too hard...
> 
> Something like this could work (if your site is run on Wordpress or something similar, Elle?)-
> 1. Each author uploads their cover art to a dropbox or google drive folder. Images would have to be a set size, and well titled (e.g. BookTitle_AuthorName.jpg)
> ...


It would be easy if authors followed directions. But unfortunately, they don't all the time. I spent 2 hours fixing links that were entered incorrectly in the sign-up forms, even though samples were provided for reference. So if it's too complicated (like sizing and so on) it won't work. No insult to my fellow indies; we're all busy, distracted, and running on fumes. Confusion is normal.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, we're only an hour into this thing and it's really early on the east coast, but I'm thrilled about this new feature I added to this giveaway.  On the reader sign-up form I included a question about why the readers selected a particular book.  Here are a few entries already received:

Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	Because I love the cover!
Hidden (Marchwood Vampire Series #1)	I love vampire books and series. Based on the reviews this one sounds like it would be good. The cover looks great too!
Possession	sounds good!
Debt Collector (Vol 1-3)	I've heard so many good things about these books..
The Wedding Date (Sexy Romance Novella)	Romance novella
Firebird	I really liked the cover and it had quite a few 5-star reviews which always raises a book's potential in my eyes
Into the Fire	I really liked the blurb and the cover...made me interested to learn more
Foxblood: A Brush with the Moon	It has a really cool cover and a few really good reviews
Lark	I have seen  this book in the kindle store for a while, so I thought I'd give it a shot
Reign of Blood	The blurb was really interesting
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	I just love Elle Casey but can't afford it right now to buy it


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Would it help if someone took over the intermediate step?

So authors upload their work, then someone processes the images to make sure they are all the right format, then hand over to you to create the gallery?

I'd volunteer for that. I could set up a photoshop action to process them, make it pretty quick. After tomorrow midday I'm finally less busy too after getting a big book launch all wrapped up.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Would it help if someone took over the intermediate step?
> 
> So authors upload their work, then someone processes the images to make sure they are all the right format, then hand over to you to create the gallery?
> 
> I'd volunteer for that. I could set up a photoshop action to process them, make it pretty quick. After tomorrow midday I'm finally less busy too after getting a big book launch all wrapped up.


Go for it!!! Post here on this thread with the details.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

to the author whose email has *hammer-birch* as the domain: your emails are bouncing back to me!! You are missing out on critical information. Please email me asap. Thx.

[email protected]


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool. I'll put together a request email with all the details and send to you, if you could forward it on to the list? If you like, since even a gallery set up won't link to the books anyway without extra work, I can try doing a collage and just send you one big image after. Readers can look over the big image and then find the books on the list from there.

Also, love the feedback you're getting about why they chose books! A great addition to the data you passed on to everyone last time!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Cool. I'll put together a request email with all the details and send to you, if you could forward it on to the list? If you like, since even a gallery set up won't link to the books anyway without extra work, I can try doing a collage and just send you one big image after. Readers can look over the big image and then find the books on the list from there.
> 
> Also, love the feedback you're getting about why they chose books! A great addition to the data you passed on to everyone last time!


Sure. Seems like covers are what draws them in first, so seeing them will be helpful.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> Cool. I'll put together a request email with all the details and send to you, if you could forward it on to the list? If you like, since even a gallery set up won't link to the books anyway without extra work, I can try doing a collage and just send you one big image after. Readers can look over the big image and then find the books on the list from there.
> 
> Also, love the feedback you're getting about why they chose books! A great addition to the data you passed on to everyone last time!


Hey, I'm looking into writing a simple program that will generate a collage of images just based on the ASINs. Could be easy enough, that'd take out the work out of generating images.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Hey, I'm looking into writing a simple program that will generate a collage of images just based on the ASINs. Could be easy enough, that'd take out the work out of generating images.


One word reaction: bombdigiddy.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Hey, I'm looking into writing a simple program that will generate a collage of images just based on the ASINs. Could be easy enough, that'd take out the work out of generating images.


Oh yeah! Hold the phone on my offer and see if this pans out? Might be MUCH easier for everyone!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I made another graphic we can use


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

David J Normoyle said:


> Hey, I'm looking into writing a simple program that will generate a collage of images just based on the ASINs. Could be easy enough, that'd take out the work out of generating images.


Amazingly this seems to be working on the few titles I've tested. I'll get a full list from Elle and see what happens.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

What a thrill to see one of my books in the "reasons why" sample! This is going to be fun


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd just like to make a suggestion:

I've got two books up, because the first in the series is perma-free.  Is there a way you could put the books in alphabetical order by author so my books would be one on top of the other, and potential readers would see I had more than just the perma-free?  Or is the order just a first-come, first placement arrangement and we'll stick to that?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacWillard said:


> I'd just like to make a suggestion:
> 
> I've got two books up, because the first in the series is perma-free. Is there a way you could put the books in alphabetical order by author so my books would be one on top of the other, and potential readers would see I had more than just the perma-free? Or is the order just a first-come, first placement arrangement and we'll stick to that?


It's in genre order and then alphabetical by title. If yours is out of order even with that in place, it could be because you put a space in somewhere or a misspellling. Take a look and see what you think - otherwise, I can't change it. Too much work unfortunately (in an already 2-day project that was only supposed to take a couple hours.  )


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacWillard said:


> I'd just like to make a suggestion:
> 
> I've got two books up, because the first in the series is perma-free. Is there a way you could put the books in alphabetical order by author so my books would be one on top of the other, and potential readers would see I had more than just the perma-free? Or is the order just a first-come, first placement arrangement and we'll stick to that?


I solved your problem by moving the subtitle to the back and main series title to the front. Good?


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I solved your problem by moving the subtitle to the back and main series title to the front. Good?


Yeah, that was the problem there  I should have put the series in front to begin with


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sorry ... I'm so excited over these responses.  I love readers.  Here are some of the reasons they're entering to win our books (I'll send all of them to you at the end of the giveaway).  Sounds like the big factors so far are:

1. Cover
2. Blurb
3.  Reviews
4.  Recommendation from GR or friend

Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	Because I love the cover!
Hidden (Marchwood Vampire Series #1)	I love vampire books and series. Based on the reviews this one sounds like it would be good. The cover looks great too!
Possession	sounds good!
Debt Collector (Vol 1-3)	I've heard so many good things about these books..
The Wedding Date (Sexy Romance Novella)	Romance novella
Firebird	I really liked the cover and it had quite a few 5-star reviews which always raises a book's potential in my eyes
Into the Fire	I really liked the blurb and the cover...made me interested to learn more
Foxblood: A Brush with the Moon	It has a really cool cover and a few really good reviews
Lark	I have seen  this book in the kindle store for a while, so I thought I'd give it a shot
Reign of Blood	The blurb was really interesting
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	I just love Elle Casey but can't afford it right now to buy it
Freak of Nature	I love Julia Crane's books, but don't have a paoerback of hers yet. I love my ereader,  but there's nothing like holding a book and caressing a cover while smelling the pages.
Stay	I've seen it in a book tour and it caught my attention.
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	Because it's by Elle Casey! I love all her books. All her lead female characters are always so badass, and her writing is so captivating I get lost in her books. 
Broken	The excerpt is what did it for me!!!!
The Truth About Letting Go	Love the cover!!
Stitch (Stitch Trilogy, Book 1)	The cover initially, but the blurb sounded interesting and I liked the sample.
Twin Souls (Nevermore, Book 1	it sounds amazing.
The Torturer's Daughter	Cover and description 
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	I've been a fan since I got the first War of the Fae and haven't stopped since!  
Armored Hearts	The over is what caught my attention first, then the reviews. The blurb sounds like the kind of book I would love!
2:20 (#1 Timeless Trilogy)	The plot interested me very much 
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	It's my favorite author's (Elle Casey) new book.
Rex Cresting	I have Rex Rising, Hera, and The Encounter and would love to add this to my collection ! 
An Order of Coffee and Tears	It seemed really interesting. And I LOVE chick lit 
The Last Boyfriend	The reviews!
Stitch (Stitch Trilogy, Book 1)	blurb and reviews
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	Read her changeling series. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Interested to see what else she has to offer.
The Fallout (The Guardians Series, Book 2)	I read the first book and loved it ! Would love to continue the story! 
The Necromancer's Apprentice	This book attracted me because of it's synopsis. It sounds like an interesting fantasy read and I am now curious about the intentions of the mysterious man. I am also intrigued about Jasmine's journey in which she and her family need to find a cure for her mother. Also, the cover is really wonderful :]!
Slow Burn	blurb!
After Eden (Fallen Angels, #1)	I love the cover, and it seems interesting 
Bill The Vampire	What attracted me to this book was the cover then the blurb. Sounds like it will be really good! Hope I win!
Bloody Little Secrets	the series seems interesting
Death is a Gift	Love the cover, and it seems very interesting 
Bloody Little Secrets	The Title is what caught my eye, and it sounds really good!
Freak of Nature	"I would love to read and review Julia Crane's book, Freak of Nature, since it has such an amazing plot! I find the idea of the book really interesting and I am really curious how will the relation  between Kaitlyn and Lucas develop. 
A girl half robot and a love story also included! How would not want to read that?"
A Dog's Religion	I love romance and this really interests me
Emotionally Charged	Love the cover and the plot
The Last Boyfriend	The blurb seems interesting and it is on my TBR list 
The River	Seem interesting and love the cover
A Black Deeper Than Death (Miki Radicci Book 1)	love the cover and i love a good mystery book
The Shameful Diary of a Hopeless Romantic	I love the title!!!
Poisoned Heart	love the cover and i would really love a good mystery book
Come Home to Me	love the cover and especially the plot
Broken	love the cover, the plot, and love romance 
Dreamwalker	love the cover and the plot
Dark Before Dawn	love the cover, the plot, and i would really love to read it
Water Witch	Because I love supernatural fantasy so many look boring this review looks great and like something I would like to read.
Neverlove	this really interests me
Broken	I like the blurb....this looks like my kind of book....
The Shameful Diary of a Hopeless Romantic	love the plot, and i am a hopeless romantic too so i cant wait to read this
Broken	I like the blurb....this looks like my kind of book....
Phoning It In	love the plot and love romance
Mortality	The cover is fantastic, the blurb was great and I love zombie stories!
Stay	One of my favorite authors linked this page.
Bound by Prophecy	Description on Amazon and the title!
Duality, Volume I (Melancholia)	(I may have entered this twice, is so , sorry!). I have been a fan since I got the first War of the Fae as a free book and bought the next 2 before I was done with the first book!  ( it was the scene with Jayne and Co. In the tree about to leak on werewolves that got me  love your stuff! 
The Sekhmet Bed	I've always loved Egyptian-themed books. The cover artwork is beautiful, and the stories of other women throughout history have always fascinated me. 
The Last Boyfriend	This is the book I'd like to win for two reasons.  First is all the reviews I have read from the bloggers I follow.  Secondly, the blurb, sounds right up my alley .  This really just looks like a great read.
Breed of Innocence	Everything about this book makes me think this book will be good. The cover is awesome, the blurb sounds interesting, and it has great reviews! Sounds like a winner to me!
A Raucous Time	The blurb sounds good!
2:20 (#1 Timeless Trilogy)	Blurb...
Dark Matter Heart: The Complete Trilogy	Blurb
Runaway (Element Preservers, #2)	I really loved the first book of Alycia and i would love to keep reading hers more..
Grasping at Eternity	The blurb and reviews is what makes me want to read this book =]
Prophecy of the Most Beautiful	Blurb
Snow White Poisoned	Blurb
Freak of Nature	it looks like a great YA book and the cover is gorgeous! 
Surfacing (Swans Landing series #1)	Blurb
Purgatory Reign	the story sounds really good and the reviews are good as well
Hawthorn Inn (The Catalyst Series: Book #1)	I love books about old creepy houses and paranormal things.
Bill The Vampire	the reviews are great and also the storyline sounds pretty amazing.
Notes to Self	I like the reviews and the readers all connected with the narrator. Those are usually good signs that I will also enjoy the book.
The Otherworld Trilogy - Omnibus Edition	blurb
The Tome of Bill Series (Entire Set)	What initially attracted me to this series is the title of the first book.  Very plain, very simple.  Once I read the book description, I knew that I would enjoy it.  When I was younger, I wanted to be a Lost Boy after seeing the vampire movie.  Now I want to be a vampire geek!  The Tome of Bill has easily become my all time favorite urban fantasy series, surpassing even the likes of John Butcher and Kevin Hearne.
The Tome of Bill Series (Entire Set)	Discovered Bill the Vampire series while serving overseas in Afghanistan. The books brought me and my soldiers an untold amount of enjoyment, from just reading them and then quoting the book at each other. It made our time as interrogators fly by and it let us escape into a world pure and utter enjoyment. 
Cerulean	Cover and blurb
Bill The Vampire	The books are a fun read, always looking forward to the next installment .
Treehugger (Book 1: Based on a Dream series)	Blurb
Every Little Piece	All 3! The cover is beautiful, the blurb makes this book sound like "my kind of book" but most importantly, I read a review on GR from a reviewer that I follow saying this book is EXCELLENT! 
Watcher's Web	Blurb
After Eden (Fallen Angels, #1)	The cover was the first thing that intrigued me about this book. I had heard about this book but I had not been able to afford to buy it. Now the idea of winning it for free is more than palpable since I put it on my to read list.
Bill The Vampire	I have been addicted to this series! My brother-in-law got me started by introducing me to Bill's and Sally's Facebook pages. This is the BEST laugh-out-loud book I've ever read. I would love to have a copy to share (or hoard for myself)!
After Eden (Fallen Angels, #1)	I love the angel genre!
Bound by Prophecy	Blurb
The Tome of Bill Series (Entire Set)	I have been addicted to this series! My brother-in-law got me started by introducing me to Bill's and Sally's Facebook pages. This is the BEST laugh-out-loud book I've ever read. I would love to have a copy to share (or hoard for myself)!
Freak of Nature	The cover and the blurb attracted me. Love the cover!
Debt Collector (Vol 1-3)	Love the cover and the author, would like to check this out.
Bound by Prophecy	The cover is definitely gorgeous, but it was the synopsis that really sold it to me. Sounds like a great read 
Freak of Nature	I've been desperate to read this book!  Seen it all over and it looks so good.  I have it on my wish list for the next time I'm able to order books but I'm broke!  Would LOVE to have a paperback of this - FIRST CHOICE!  I put it at the top of my TBR list and make sure to review.
Firebird	Sounds like a great book, and there are some really good reviews for it on Goodreads.
Foxblood: A Brush with the Moon	The cover was a real attraction to me. The girl on the cover was stunning. The plot intrigues me as well. Now I wonder what the fox bite could have done to her and what secrets is everyone hiding?
Bill The Vampire	I'd love to let my kindle-less friends borrow this book, as it is concentrated awesome in literary form.
The Flirting Games	I absolutely love the blurb. It's my kind of book and I'm just a huge, huge fan of romance.
Twin Souls (Nevermore, Book 1	The cover helped make my decision
The Blemished	The cover did attract me, but the blurb is what did it for me! This book sounds very interesting. 
Myth Weaver	I love mythology and the fact that it is being brought out into a life in the story intrigues me very much. I can already tell it's going to be worth the read ^.^
The Tome of Bill Series (Entire Set)	Love the quirky series!
Reign of Blood	Post apocalyptic books have always intrigued me and a book about vampires being made by a virus sounds intriguing. 
Lash	I've actually had my eye on this one for about a week now. I really like the cover, blurb is very interesting and it has fairly good reviews.
Snow White Poisoned	The story of this book is quite intriguing to me due to the plot change from the original story. While Snow White is still involved in the forest, there is a change that draws me in to read it as soon as I can.
The Last Boyfriend	I am a very huge fan of romance books. And after reading the blurb, I just knew I have to read the book.
The Fallout (The Guardians Series, Book 2)	I read book one and I can honestly tell you how I fell in love with it. The opportunity to get book two is tantalizing. Though it's not the kind of book I normally read the concept of the books are so intriguing to me I can't resist it.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Getting bouncebacks on my group emails from the following authors:

Jocelyn Koehler
Elle Strauss

Please contact me with good email addresses so you don't miss out!

For the rest of you (I hope everyone's still on the thread) ... if you haven't received 3 emails from me, check your spam folders.  Thanks!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

At first, I cried a little when I didn't get an email and thought I was left out, but ... yep, gmail marked your emails as spam.

Check spam filter, people.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Endi Webb said:


> At first, I cried a little when I didn't get an email and thought I was left out, but ... yep, gmail marked your emails as spam.
> 
> Check spam filter, people.


No crying allowed!! Glad you found them.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Couldn't figure out how to upload to the Google Drive (when I clicked on 'Files' under upload, nothing happened) so I used the uploader for my covers.  Hopefully they'll get there OK!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> Getting bouncebacks on my group emails from the following authors:
> 
> Jocelyn Koehler
> Elle Strauss
> ...


Elle, you're probably bombarded with emails, but I haven't received anything from you yet (and I checked my spam folder). I'm at [email protected]


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Okay, authors. We are ready to rock. Here are the details, which you should start promoting now and often:
> 
> Link to put on Facebook/Tweet/etc.: http://bit.ly/1499km3
> Contest goes from May 10-May 15, 11:59pm EST
> ...


I didn't get an email. I emailed you.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> For the rest of you (I hope everyone's still on the thread) ... if you haven't received 3 emails from me, check your spam folders. Thanks!


I checked my spam folder. Nothing there.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I just changed my current RaffleCopter Tweet to be about the give away. It's getting a lot of Tweet power since about 20 blogs are running the Raffle right now.

Indie Power -- ACTIVATE! 

LINDA--I sent you the info from Elle's emails by Facebook to make sure you got them in time.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> I just changed my current RaffleCopter Tweet to be about the give away. It's getting a lot of Tweet power since about 20 blogs are running the Raffle right now.
> 
> Indie Power -- ACTIVATE!
> 
> LINDA--I sent you the info from Elle's emails by Facebook to make sure you got them in time.


Love that: Indie power --- ACTIVATE! Form of .... an ice cube! Form of ... a flying book! or whatever. Those wacky wonder twins.

Okay, LKRigel and Linda, I re-sent the emails to the addresses you sent me. Let me know if there are any more problems.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> Love that: Indie power --- ACTIVATE! Form of .... an ice cube! Form of ... a flying book! or whatever. Those wacky wonder twins.
> 
> Okay, LKRigel and Linda, I re-sent the emails to the addresses you sent me. Let me know if there are any more problems.


still no go ...  I'll message you my private email address.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Love that: Indie power --- ACTIVATE! Form of .... an ice cube! Form of ... a flying book! or whatever. Those wacky wonder twins.
> 
> Okay, LKRigel and Linda, I re-sent the emails to the addresses you sent me. Let me know if there are any more problems.


wow! I'm still having problems getting an email. I PM'd you my email address.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Linda Castillo said:


> wow! I'm still having problems getting an email. I PM'd you my email address.


Me too, Linda.  Maybe the internets hate Lindas today ...


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

LKRigel said:


> Me too, Linda.  Maybe the internets hate Lindas today ...


OMG you're first name is Linda too?

It's a Linda Conspiracy I tell ya!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Linda Castillo said:


> OMG you're first name is Linda too?
> 
> It's a Linda Conspiracy I tell ya!


the dastards!


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just found all 3 in spam folder. I need to figure out how to get them out in gmail. Definetly still want to be included I just didn't know emails were sent out.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Still no emails ... SO I did a search in my email program (Thunderbird) and found them ALL in the search. Weird thing is, I still can't find them in my email. 

But I can access them through search. Very strange.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Elle,
You say this:
4.  You will be contacted by the author whose book(s) you won by email after the contest is over.  You will not be put on any mailing lists without your express permission.

Does that mean everyone will be invited to be put on a mailing list? Speaking of which, would it be possible to invite the non-winners (losers?  ) to sign up for the mailing lists of the authors they tried to win books from?


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I found the emails! Apparently I have two Spam folders.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> What a thrill to see one of my books in the "reasons why" sample! This is going to be fun


teehee. me too!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

OK. after much hunting, discovered the emails in gmail's spam, but after MUCH hunting. why does gmail hide that folder from me....grrrr.

anywho. off to get my stuffs done.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a collage of all the covers.

I'm not any good with fonts or anything, but maybe someone can add text and it can be a good image to share on facebook.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Endi Webb said:


> Elle,
> You say this:
> 4. You will be contacted by the author whose book(s) you won by email after the contest is over. You will not be put on any mailing lists without your express permission.
> 
> Does that mean everyone will be invited to be put on a mailing list? Speaking of which, would it be possible to invite the non-winners (losers? ) to sign up for the mailing lists of the authors they tried to win books from?


What I don't want is these readers to be added to a mailing list without them opting in themselves. So when you send the winners their books, you can give them also a link to sign up for your newsletter - so it's their choice, basically. No author should be taking email addresses and adding them to mailing lists without the readers' permission.

The problem with emailing the non-winners is that several readers will sign up for lots of books, and if they get an email from 10 or 20 authors inviting them to join a mailing list, it will give the promotion a bad name for being spammy, and we don't want that. I do these several times a year. What I _can_ do is send a mass email to all readers thanking them for participating and letting them know if they didn't win, they can still visit the authors whose books they didn't win and sign up for newsletters where they might be offered other promotions. I'm happy to do that.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I got everyone straightened out with the emails (I guess I was spam for a few of you).

Anyone else not receive 3 emails from me?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

David J Normoyle said:


> Here's a collage of all the covers.
> 
> I'm not any good with fonts or anything, but maybe someone can add text and it can be a good image to share on facebook.


wow!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

You haven't even seen the best part.  David made this so you can click on each cover image and be brought to Amazon.  I just haven't figured out how to share it with you guys, but I've asked David to, so hold on to your bobby socks. It's coming!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, here's the full clickable array of giveaway books:


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

wow! That's amazing! How do we share this on our blog, etc? (sorry..non-techie here)


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

otterific said:


> wow! That's amazing! How do we share this on our blog, etc? (sorry..non-techie here)


That's the part that Elle is having trouble with too. Do you know how to edit the html code of your blog post?

Edit: So either add some kind of HTML Gadget, or edit a post and switch to html mode. If you can do either of these things I can give the html code to insert


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, awesome work David! I think we'll go with your version. Clickable is AWESOME!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> Wow, awesome work David! I think we'll go with your version. Clickable is AWESOME!


Thanks. Hopefully I saved you some work.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry about the long post, but this is the html code for whoever wants it.
(If you want to change size of thumbnails, do a search and replace on the width and height tags. If you want to use your own affiliate tags, then search and replace in new ones.)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for that, I've added it to my blog post.

(I nabbed the code from 'view source'!)  

Great work!


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll give it a try. Hopefully I can post this to my blog


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Thanks. Hopefully I saved you some work.


Love it, David! Putting it in a post on my blog and on tumblr


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Here's a collage of all the covers.


Thanks for the image and the coding!

I posted all the links on my blog (I didn't see it until now, or I would've posted it sooner). Took a while to get everything on the same line, though, LOL. Kept deleting numbers and letters.

And thanks to Elle for doing this in the first place! I was another who had all your emails go to spam, so I spent the morning wondering if I typed my email address wrong. But I finally found them.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I just wanted to say that this giveaway has already saved me $90 (hopefully!)
> 
> Because I posted on my blog about it, I realised that I had a few plugin updates to install on Wordpress. I went to update my publisher site too and couldn't. That's when I realised that the domain had expired two weeks ago! My domains seem to have somehow got disconnected from my account, which may be why I didn't get a reminder to renew. But anyway, I'm still in the 29 day grace period where I can renew at the regular rate. If I hadn't been involved in this giveaway, then I probably wouldn't have noticed for another month or two - which would have meant paying the extra $90 to get my domain back on top of the renewal fee!
> 
> So, it's been a win for me already!


Fantastic, Zelah! Already this is turning out well.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

This is just beautiful.

And goes to show you the power of many lifting up the inspiration of one.

Thank you, Elle, and everyone.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

The digital thumbnail tapestry is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

This is exciting! Writing up a post right now and getting ready to pimp out Facebook and Twitter!

And I got the emails.

Thanks for the code, David!


----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> That's the part that Elle is having trouble with too. Do you know how to edit the html code of your blog post?
> 
> Edit: So either add some kind of HTML Gadget, or edit a post and switch to html mode. If you can do either of these things I can give the html code to insert


Thanks David. That's an amazing job and very well done. Cheers, mate.

One quick question. Are those your affiliate links? If they are, I'll keep them in for all the hard work you've done


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

DAVID, you are awesome. Thank you!  Added it to the sign up page (as a link, otherwise it would have been tooooo big.    Next time I'll use one of these for sure.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

David, that is awesome!!   Love it and am definitely putting this on my Blog. Thank you so much for your hard work. And thanks to everyone who's coming together to make this awesome giveaway happen. Go indie authors+readers!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've sent out our Day 1 stats via email. For those of you whose email servers dump my mass emails into spam, here's the body of the email. You'll have to go to the spam to actually see the report.
-----

Hello, Authors!

Our first day is off to a great start. 482 sign ups, and it looks like almost every one of them looked at the cover and blurb before selecting, so I'm feeling pretty good about all of us getting reviews out of this. I've attached a report so you can see who has signups, where people are hearing about the promo, and what caused them to select particular books to win. I think you'll see that this giveaway isn't like many others, in that readers have specifically been asked only to enter to win books they feel confident they will read and review. We will have less entries that way, but higher quality ones. My first promotion had tons of sign ups but not as much follow through as I believe this one will. I think you'll be pleased with these results over a mass sign up with no guidelines for selection.

Not everyone has a sign-up for their book yet, so let's keep plugging the promo and letting those who missed it first time around get on board. Facebook, Twitter, and blogs are what people are responding to (as you will see in the attached report.)

David has made us a great tapestry of the book covers. You click on any one of them and it brings you to that book on Amazon. Here is the link: http://bit.ly/ZVuiFn . What's cool to me is that with the spreadsheet, people are first clicking based on genre and title, and then after that, cover and blurb. Using the cover tapestry they'll first go by cover, then blurb and title. I wonder which is more effective for putting good books in reader hands. 

Thanks to all of you who are so enthusiastically participating. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Appreciate all the thanks. It wasn't too hard in the end



Jason Blacker said:


> One quick question. Are those your affiliate links? If they are, I'll keep them in for all the hard work you've done


I used the kboards affiliate links, since I'm posting it here.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much Elle and David. This is awesomely fantastic!!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Just want to drop in and say thanks to everyone so far. I know I've seen the giveaway pop up on my FB feed at least five times from different people. I've tried spreading it around too but not sure how far it went. A few people have already told me they signed up. Sorry I can't be too active with this right now - my oldest decided now would be a perfect time to get sick and need his mommy all the time. lol But I have until the 15th so I'm going to pump him full of tylenol and ship him off to school when I can. (Please no one take that too literally. I won't send him to school sick.)

David, that looks amazing! There are so many wonderful covers from everyone on there. What is the official number of authors participating? I know a few people have more than one book.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

835 entries and counting!  Day 2 only half over!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

That's fantastic, Elle! So excited to be part of this


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

835 entries--is that the total since yesterday, or today's total? Just curious. Either way, that's awesome. 

Did anyone else have a big nerd moment over the stats Elle sent? <3


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I think I got everyone straightened out with the emails (I guess I was spam for a few of you).
> 
> Anyone else not receive 3 emails from me?


Your emails were in the spam folder for me as well. I wasn't on KB the last two days since I had to hang out with my sis before she went back to Australia.

I guess its too late to add my image to the rest now?

Sigh...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I posted that cool array of covers on my blog and a link to the giveaway

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/05/11/massive-ebook-giveaway/

(and tweeted and facebooked it)


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Interesting stats off the bitly link I provided:  

Who's clicking on the bitly link for the giveaway?

United States 65% 366
United Kingdom 6% 33
Canada 5% 27
Australia 2% 12
Germany 2% 9
Ireland 1% 6
France 1% 6
Netherlands 0.7% 4
Denmark 0.4% 2
No location detected 13%

Who's using the bitly link?
Elle Casey 561 clicks
leightmoore 11 clicks
jjblacker 8 clicks 
*I think others used it but it didn't show up for some reason, maybe because they don't have bitly accounts

Where was it shared?

Facebook 139
Twitter 42
Tumblr 9
Other 371

Most popular time:  Friday: 3pm-6pm with a dip between 4pm-5pm  (I'm guessing ... people check it out right before leaving work? right before dinner?)  Saturday: 4pm-5pm


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting stats!

I boosted the link on my facebook page with a promotion and it's been seen 750 times now.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Shane Murray said:


> Your emails were in the spam folder for me as well. I wasn't on KB the last two days since I had to hang out with my sis before she went back to Australia.
> 
> I guess its too late to add my image to the rest now?
> 
> Sigh...


The image array was done using the ASINs (not with the later images sent) so everyone who entered is in it. You are the 31st image.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

David J Normoyle said:


> The image array was done using the ASINs (not with the later images sent) so everyone who entered is in it. You are the 31st image.


Now I feel sheepish 

Thanks!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

We are at 1,025 entries now!!  Thanks everyone for your promotion!!


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> We are at 1,025 entries now!! Thanks everyone for your promotion!!


Woo-hoo, Elle! Your promotions rock! I don't know how much my sharing is doing....Twitter, Tumblr, Mailing list, Blog, FB wall, FB page .... and Google+ because I'm so sick of FB not pushing page posts without a fee...but I'm trying. BTW, anyone who doesn't use Google+, I really like how many of the book-related communities do allow promotions. I've posted in a bunch of YA communities. I can't say how much that does, but the interaction and exposure there can be fun. Google+ really has grown in numbers and activity.

Also, thank you for the amazing numbers updates, Elle. I'm learning so much from them.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

kea said:


> Woo-hoo, Elle! Your promotions rock! I don't know how much my sharing is doing....Twitter, Tumblr, Mailing list, Blog, FB wall, FB page .... and Google+ because I'm so sick of FB not pushing page posts without a fee...but I'm trying. BTW, anyone who doesn't use Google+, I really like how many of the book-related communities do allow promotions. I've posted in a bunch of YA communities. I can't say how much that does, but the interaction and exposure there can be fun. Google+ really has grown in numbers and activity.
> 
> Also, thank you for the amazing numbers updates, Elle. I'm learning so much from them.


Glad you like 'em. I love stats. At the end I'll compile a bunch of stuff for us to use.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad to see this giveaway is going well!  I just shared this on my Bargain eBooks blog this morning.  I couldn't get the code for the collage to work (it's Wordpress) but I included a link to the giveaway and the list.  

My author blog gets maybe 5 views a day, so I figured by Bargain blog would carry more weight.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I posted it to my Google+ account today.  I don't go there too often these days.  I have around 1,300 people following me on there, but I suspect that a good proportion of them are also fairly inactive.  If I had more time, I'd explore the communities there.  As it is, I just drop in every month or so.  Anyway, it's up there now, and it will hopefully reach at least a few of the people who added me.    

Holly - I'm on wordpress too and the code worked for me, I just had to use the 'text' tab when drafting the post.  If you click on the text tab (or whichever one isn't the default) then it shows you the html for the post you're drafting & you can insert the html code for the collage.  Hope that helps.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a promoting observation. My posts on Tumblr that link to my blog post for the giveaway have gotten a lot of hits on Tumblr (usually I rarely get hits on anything I post there   ) I don't know if they are translating into entries, but I was surprised how nicely the idea of lots of free books must have appealed.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

The giveaway is OVER and it was a smashing success.  I'm teaching today and out of town which is why you haven't gotten an email from me with final stats and winner names.  I'll be wrapping it all up late tonight when I get home so you'll get the final 2 emails tomorrow.  Thanks again for all who shared the book love.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you, Elle, for the awesome promo opportunity! It was really great! You do such awesome work!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know.  I was wondering about the wrap up e-mail but figured that there would be a lot of admin involved for you, so decided I'd wait until tomorrow to ask, but you've beaten me to it.   

Thank you for doing all of this!


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for putting this on, Elle.  It was great fun.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Great info, Elle! thanks for letting me participate.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks from me too, Elle. This was a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Elle!  It was a great chance to reach out to some new and returning readers!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

We have already received eleven emails back from readers as well as one five star review from this giveaway!

Thanks again Elle! We should have a different book to include by the time this rolls around again


----------

